# What Gauge String Should I Use For Drop A



## ProjectRx (Mar 24, 2009)

So guys here is my problem, a few days ago i was playing my bands bass players bass and i broke the top E string and i am just going to replace them all. What i need help is what Brand/Gauge/Type of string to get. For bass guitars i really have no clue what strings so i need you guys to assist me. My band plays in Drop A which is basically A-E-A-D Because my bass player doesn't have his 5 string yet. We play some pretty heavy stuff and A is very very low on the octave Scale 0 i believe. But back to the main point can you guys help me find some bass strings that can handle our heavy tuning? I was thinking possibly dunlops because that's what strings i use on my guitar they just have a brutal sound to them.


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 24, 2009)

A 5 string set without the G string would do just fine 

And welcome to the forums


----------



## synrgy (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not quite sure about that. On strings as thick as one needs to produce a low B on a bass string, the slightest change in tuning can make a *massive* difference in tension. A string that's intended for B will be incredibly floppy if it's drop tuned to A.

I mean, an A that low is what -- 55hz or something? I'm in the process of figuring this one out myself. If you know what the bass's scale length is, that will help. 

There are some resources out there. Check out the string tension guide at D'Addario Strings : Home Page, and search google for string tension calculators. That should help sort you out. I'd just get a 4 string set for your E-G, figure out what the average tension is for those, and using the formulas figure out what guage string will give you equal tension for that low A. You can buy individual strings at JustStrings.com - Strings for guitar, bass, banjo, mandolin, fiddle and other musical instruments . That's where I get the .70s for the low A on my 7 string.


----------



## Bakerman (Mar 25, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I'm not quite sure about that. On strings as thick as one needs to produce a low B on a bass string, the slightest change in tuning can make a *massive* difference in tension. A string that's intended for B will be incredibly floppy if it's drop tuned to A.



To be accurate, tension changes by a certain percentage when you retune a string by a certain interval. Detune any string/gauge a whole step, tension drops to about 80% of the original amount. Whether that's more noticeable or less tolerable on a low B is pretty subjective.

I've been using .130 .095 .070 .050 .035 .025 at BEADGC and AEADGC for a while. All from juststrings.com, their bulk sets for the top 5 and various brands for the .130. While a thicker string would make a low A closer in tension to the E, I actually didn't like the tone of the .135s I've tried as much--too dull and different from the other strings. So I stayed with .130, which at B should be about the same tension as the .095 E. The EADGC are pretty balanced with those gauges--there's a decrease in tension toward the C but no unusual jumps from string to string, and I like the tone/feel more than any typical set with an A & D string that end up at greater tension than the rest.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 25, 2009)

.135 is not thick enough. My experience is that a .145 is perfect.

For the last 3 years i've had a D'Addario Prosteels tapered .145 tuned to A0 or Ab0. It's super bright, very supple for it's gauge and not floppy. They are available as singles, are good value and seem to last well. They are available in 'long scale' for 34" scale bass and 'super long scale' for 35" scale bass.

They do exist also as nickel plated, but the steels have the ultimate metallic, aggresive sound.

Just make sure the nut slot is wide enough for a .145, it might need filing wider.

For EAD strings, i couldn't say, it depends on your bassist's taste in tension.


----------



## MTech (Apr 16, 2009)

I just had to deal with this for a friend and I got him a set of LaBella untappered 45-140 to use in Drop-D and with it setup properly the string is very tight and sounds great... I still think that's too big and even he said that's huge as he uses 45-128 in standard tuning.


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 18, 2009)

ixlramp said:


> .135 is not thick enough. My experience is that a .145 is perfect.



This is the correct answer.


----------



## demolisher (Apr 18, 2009)

I tune a .150 up from low f to A for my deathcore band and let me tell you it is punchy as hell.


----------



## MTech (Apr 18, 2009)

FWIW: the new lacuna coil is in Drop-A and he's using 45-128.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I mean, an A that low is what -- 55hz or something? I'm in the process of figuring this one out myself. If you know what the bass's scale length is, that will help.



It'll be way lower than 55hz

B - 30.8Hz

E - 41.2Hz

A - 55Hz

D - 73.4Hz

G - 97.9Hz

C - 130.8Hz

I think a low A would be 27.5Hz


----------



## knuckle_head (May 2, 2009)

GRUNTKOR said:


> I think a low A would be 27.5Hz



Yup.


----------

